

Star Tech Execs You've Never Heard Of - dwynings
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-rock-star-tech-execs-youve-never-heard-of-2009-9#10-loopt-cofounderceo-sam-altman-1

======
lamby
Out of interest, does anybody else think conferring celebrity status like this
is damaging?

------
dwynings
(Excluding sama, of course)

~~~
tomjen2
To be fair, that is mostly because PG writes so much about him. Unless you
have spend a long time on these boards, you properly wouldn't have heard of
him either.

------
lucifer
Joe Inzerillo is the technical brain behind mlb.com tech magic, not Bowman.

